# Minn Kota question



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

After having the foot controlled Riptide and the regular handle model I'm considering the remote version. (With the fob). Anyone gone to this model? Curious to hear pros and cons.

Thanks


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm thinking of going the opposite way. I have a remote Motorguide. When we fish shorelines (majority of the time) the tiller handle kicks the remotes ass for simplicity. But I like controlling the motor from my platform too :/


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Both IPilots I have had came with a foot pedal plug so you could do remote or footpedal. 

The twist and go handle has real positives for instant operation and response. But I still like the IPilot better.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I love my tiller riptide 80 variable speed but be warned the new long handle design is flawed. I'm on my 3rd handle on warranty (counting the original one).


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I do like the ipilot remote controlled motors for when you want to talk to the back to help someone fight/land a fish, or fish off your poling platform or something like that. But I hate running it while I fight a fish or multitask when I'm up front on the casting platform. I'd rather have my hand control for that. Plus, the motor for turning is kinda noisy.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

The remote can be a ass pain at times. Like mentioned before it's hard to do fumble with when things get busy. Also if you lose line of sight. You can't tell which way you are pointed. Mine came on my last boat. I purchased a tiller for my new boat. If that tells you anything


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I just put a 24/80 tiller on my flats boat and sold my 55 lb tiller to my budy who had a min Kota remote on his Lostman. I have a button on the floor of the front deck that I can turn the TM off an on with my foot. I don't like remotes or foot control. Maybe because I am left handed

My buddies used remote Minkota is for sale


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Good information. Thanks to all. Seems like the tiller model is the way to go for me.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Add a Big Foot switch to any tiller and you should be pleased.
http://www.carolinaboatoutfitters.com/catalog/big-foot-trolling-motor-switch-bfs21-p-76097.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwlYqoBRDajuaTvsyq1PQBEiQAEhSjnAQiNe9cpOOKKXSnfXSNrkf9kE-hfm6B3g2uG1sxuV0aAlDL8P8HAQ


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Add a Big Foot switch to any tiller and you should be pleased.
> http://www.carolinaboatoutfitters.com/catalog/big-foot-trolling-motor-switch-bfs21-p-76097.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwlYqoBRDajuaTvsyq1PQBEiQAEhSjnAQiNe9cpOOKKXSnfXSNrkf9kE-hfm6B3g2uG1sxuV0aAlDL8P8HAQ



I have one very similar on my boat. I'll post a picture when I get it back


----------



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

I got rid of my tiller handle TM and replaced it with the Minn Kota Terrova with iPilot. It came with both foot pedal and remote. I have never even hooked up the foot pedal. Love the remote as I can control the motor from anyplace in the boat. Response is excellent and the Autopilot feature means I just have to do very minor course adjustments. For those times when I actually hook something substantial I just press the ANCHOR button and it holds my boat on that spot so i don't drift around.

I'll never go back to a tiller or cable operated motor.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Love my ipilot 24v controls work anywhere on the boat. Both options are good but being able to set a course and not mess with the tiller is really cool. I find the ipilot motor seems very quiet.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

